# Spanish spoken?



## YaVengo (Jul 7, 2009)

I've been thinking of visiting the Lake Chapala/Ajijic area next summer to see if I might like to retire there. However a recent post on this forum mentioned that everywhere you go in this area English is spoken. I want to have the opportunity to practice and improve my Spanish. Should I look elsewhere? I want to visit Mexico and not a US suburb.
Rich


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You will have a lot more fun living here, if you do speak as much Spanish as you can. You will find a great deal of appreciation for your attempt to speak their language and unbelievable patience in helping you to speak it better. There is some English spoken among merchants, waiters, etc., but it is often limited to what is needed for their particular trade. Spanish is still the prime language of the area and you need not worry that you are 'moving back to suburbia'.


----------



## YaVengo (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks. As always, you are very informative and helpful.
Rich


----------

